# OS X 10.4 Adobe Flash problems



## Reventon (Nov 29, 2011)

I'm on my dad's PowerBook G4, running OS X 10.4 with PowerPC (not Intel) and it told me to get the newest version of Adobe flash because mine was outdated. Which version of Adobe Flash would be the correct version to install? Apparently the latest version does not have PowerPC support.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Nov 29, 2011)

This may help: http://forums.adobe.com/thread/857425


----------

